# Just cut my hair... How do you guys feel about short hair and metal?



## Thedanishdude (Apr 21, 2012)

Yo Sevenstringers!

I just got back from the salon with seriously mixed feelings!

I have grown my hair for 3 years and it had gotten really long and kind of annoying so i decided to get it cut. I feels good and all, but i kinda feel like i have lost some of my "metal-appeal". 

There seems to be a lot of prejudice in the metal scene about people with short hair not being very metal, and personally i think it's super ridiculous!

I listen to everything from post-hardcore like The Chariot, Parkway Drive to melodic and death metal like Cannibal-Corspe, dying fetus and Dark Tranquility.

How do you guys feel about short vs. long hair in the metal scene and how do you keep your own hair?


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 21, 2012)

Short hair is totally fine for metal
Some of the most metal dudes in metal music are bald or have buzz cuts.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm kinda biased, because I absolutely hate the metal-standard look of cargo shorts, band t-shirts and long hair. But I usually prefer a short hair cut, even in metal. Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 21, 2012)

I always thought Metal was about saying 'fuck it' to expectations.

I just see that Monty Python the Life of Bryan scene...

"WE ARE ALL INDIVIDUALS!!!"

"I'm not."


Who give a shit what you like...


----------



## guitareben (Apr 21, 2012)

Everyone is free to look how that want.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no hair after getting my locks cut off last year. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 21, 2012)

Being able to accept that hair doesn't make you metal is a lot more metal than having long hair because it's metal


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 21, 2012)

Its ok to have no/short hair as long as you have a beard.

Beards are more important than long hair in metal. They are more important than ANYTHING.

Just look at this guy






And look at me. I am going hilariously bald at the age of 22, but my beard gives me tons of metal appeal.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 21, 2012)

Thedanishdude said:


> There seems to be a lot of prejudice in the metal scene about people with short hair not being very metal, and personally i think it's super ridiculous!




I wasn't even aware that there were different levels of "being metal," but "not being very metal" because you got your hair cut is like "not being very musical" because you cut your nails or washed your hands; it's just stupid, and makes absolutely no sense. 

Do what you want--it's your hair


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 21, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I wasn't even aware that there were different levels of "being metal," but "not being very metal" because you got your hair cut is like "not being very musical" because you cut your nails or washed your hands; it's just stupid, and makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Do what you want--it's your hair



Metal is an attitude, not a style.

A beard does help though.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 21, 2012)

short hair you say?

I present Josh Middleton from Sylosis, one bad-ass motherfucker.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just wrote a very long reply to this, then my browser closed, so I'm going for the short, blunt, more troll sounding version of this. 

The metal look is about being the same, not being different. Copying idols, being part of a community, etc etc etc, no different from any other genres stereotypical look. It is both a positive thing and a negative thing. It can create community and segregation. The uniform is not compulsory.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 21, 2012)

John Gallagher has no hair,


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 21, 2012)

Muhammed Suicmez.








/thread.


----------



## Joeywilson (Apr 21, 2012)

You've definitely lost all of your metal appeal. Quit while you're ahead and join a boy-band or just quit music.


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 21, 2012)

Hair is hair, man. 

...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2012)

Tranquilliser said:


> short hair you say?
> 
> I present Josh Middleton from Sylosis, one bad-ass motherfucker.





I have no need to externalise the type of music I sometimes listen to, it's only part of who I am, It doesn't define me.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 21, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have no need to externalise the type of music I sometimes listen to, it's only part of who I am, It doesn't define me.



Are you laughing at Josh?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2012)

Tranquilliser said:


> Are you laughing at Josh?



I know Josh, the guy's a douche. Kicked a fucking football in my face. Yeah, bad ass


----------



## Valennic (Apr 21, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Muhammed Suicmez.
> *old picture that is old*
> 
> 
> ...









Not anymore meng.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Thedanishdude (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow this got a lot of attention!

I think some of you guys misunderstood me a bit.
This is not a pitty-post of any kind, i know that hair doesn't mean anything and i feel fine about having short hair and all!

I just thought it would be cool to hear your oppinions on it


Plus i bought an awesome cap, and now im totally nu-metal instead


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 21, 2012)

I have medium-length hair. It used to go half-way down my back, but I figured I'd go for employability over badassery. Now it's kind of like Chris Hemsworth of Brad Pitt's hair style and length: long-ish, but stylish. I'm not sure I could go back to a short back and sides after getting used to the weight of my hair around my head when I move to the music. Headbanging just doesn't feel right without at least a few inches of hair.

I couldn't care less what a musician's haircut looks like. Bald, buzzcut, afro, mullet, just play the songs that make me headbang, thanks.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry, but I am afraid we must expel you from metal. Hope you enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a reminder if that if anyone is considering cutting medium or long hair off, remember Locks of Love.

Locks of Love helps disadvantaged children suffering from medical hair loss

If you're cutting off more than 10 inches of hair, follow the guidelines, and they can use it to make hairpieces for economically disadvantaged kids who have lost their hair due to any medical problem. 

Using your strength to help protect the weak and defenseless... there's nothing more metal than that.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think it should matter. The drummer and one of the vocalists for my new band both have buzz cuts, while the other vocalist has long hair. I have my hair kind of in a "hitler youth" style (shaved back and sides, long on top) and usually just comb it over to one side. I think when the hair becomes more important than the music is when it becomes unmetal.

Edit: seriously, fuck auto correct lol. Tried to type unmetal and it turned it to uncooked. Wtf?!


----------



## klutvott (Apr 21, 2012)

I grew my hair for over 10 years and cut it all off in january. I decided to shave it and so far i'm very happy with it. I don't feel any less metal but i do feel more manly.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 21, 2012)

Metal is a type of music. The WORST thing that could happen is people start to spend more time caring about looks and image than anything else. We already have the Kardashians for that. If anyone hassles you about it just tell them "I do have long hair, and only those truly metal can see it. I guess you didn't make the cut.". Then shrug and walk off.


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Metal is a type of music. The WORST thing that could happen is people start to spend more time caring about looks and image than anything else. We already have the Kardashians for that. If anyone hassles you about it just tell them "I do have long hair, and only those truly metal can see it. I guess you didn't make the cut.". Then shrug and walk off.



But look at Metallica. They are the poster boys for not cutting your hair. 

All kidding aside, metal is an attitude, not an image. Some people can pull off long hair. Some can't. Besides getting an emo haircut, hair styles don't really matter. 

Side note, I've had my long hair for 13 years now. At this point, I can't get rid of it. The biggest mistake I made was not randomly cutting it off. Now I'm way too attached to it. Good thing my wife digs it.


----------



## Mexi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think hair is pretty irrelevant to metal these days, especially when you can find any number of brutal sounding metal bands with dudes that wear polo shirts and seashell necklaces. metal really is about the music


----------



## ASoC (Apr 22, 2012)

The Uncreator said:


> *pic of Rob Halford, the most metal human to ever live*


 
That ends the debate right there 

/thread


----------



## Dan (Apr 22, 2012)

I cut my hair off about 2 years ago now. I am subsequently growing it back because i miss the feeling of unleashing the mill in the middle of a tasty riff. 

It will take me another 5 years, but i will get there damnit!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

Who cares


----------



## Slamp (Apr 22, 2012)

Last time i cut my hair short was in 96, so i've been wearing it long for a while i'd say. sometimes i've let it get rediculously long before trimming it too, like halfway between my hips and knees long My age is starting to show now though, it's thinning to the point where i'll have to cut it off soon, so currently i'm cultivating a beard instead


As an answer to the thread though, no , i don't think long hair is a neccessity to "be" metal. Keep it which ever way makes you comfortable.


----------



## Genome (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Apr 22, 2012)

it doesn't matter to him, and he's pretty metal:


----------



## Genome (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone who think it matters is a complete moron. I mean, look at my avatar, I have short hair and I'm the most metal member of the forums by a country mile  


...what?


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Apr 22, 2012)

I do miss my long hair. But it was a PITA.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 22, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> it doesn't matter to him, and he's pretty metal:
> DevinTownsend.jpg



Yeah, but he was more metal when he looked like this:


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 22, 2012)

i say it depends on the image you're going for and the music you play. Some of these super technical metal dudes will jump up on stage in nylon gym shorts and a tshirt... I dont think the hair makes a difference at that point. 

I have long hair because i dont like the way i look with short hair.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it just looks silly to play some pointy "metal" guitar with short hair. Sticking with "normal" guitars to match your "normal" haircut is the way to go IMO.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I think it just looks silly to play some pointy "metal" guitar with short hair. Sticking with "normal" guitars to match your "normal" haircut is the way to go IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2012)

I have long hair, but that's because I'm too damn lazy to get a haircut. Plus, I'm just used to it.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 22, 2012)

The amount of hair I have is directly related to whether or not I can afford a haircut. 

Gotta pay for haircuts now that I don't live with Momma anymore.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 22, 2012)

well, look at alexander krull:






but hes in a finnish gothic/power/viking/folk metal band that isn't heavy or technical in any way. here, hair just makes him look more viking than metal...


----------



## x360rampagex (Apr 22, 2012)

Totally fine. I'm having a buzz-cut. So much easier.


----------



## Odinvader (Apr 23, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Being able to accept that hair doesn't make you metal is a lot more metal than having long hair because it's metal



Exactly.


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 23, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> And look at me. I am going hilariously bald at the age of 22, but my beard gives me tons of metal appeal.



Your beard reminds me Scott Calvin's from "The Santa Clause"


----------



## warhead (Apr 23, 2012)

I`ve noticed a thing in the last couple of years......there are less and less long haired guys telling the short haired ones that they are not metal enough......it is a thing of the past....
Today, the short haired guys are laughing at long haired metalheads..like:"we, short haired metalheads are now more metal than the long haired guys".....
it got completelly reversed......


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 23, 2012)

I have long hair, but only to disguise the squareness of my head.


----------



## Ardez (Apr 23, 2012)

Inb4 Bulb comments


Short hair is totally fine! I'm rocking one myself...


----------



## Fiction (Apr 23, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> you are not metal if you are not unable to decide if hair makes you metal or not.......



Didn't you have the same thread, once?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 23, 2012)

Nothing un-metal about short hair.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 23, 2012)

Metal is apparently about being different and non conformity. It's a bit stupid considering all the people who have long hair, jeans and leather jacket at shows and they're supposed to be 'different'. 

I have long hair myself but I stopped caring about looking 'metal' years ago and just dress in what I like and when I like. I have long hair now because I like it and it's a bonus that my Fiance loves it


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 23, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Metal is apparently about being different and non conformity. It's a bit stupid considering all the people who have long hair, jeans and leather jacket at shows and they're supposed to be 'different'.
> 
> I have long hair myself but I stopped caring about looking 'metal' years ago and just dress in what I like and when I like. I have long hair now because I like it and it's a bonus that my Fiance loves it



Yes, but it is still a community. As a community, it strives for independence from and non-conformity with other communities, but within the community, it is normal for members to seek commonality with each other.

As for me...I have kept my hair short since high school. Long hair is a pain in the ass. I have a beard these days, but that is only because my girlfriend loves it, and I hate shaving.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to have long hair that went down to my nipples. I cut it when I was 18 and a half. Since then, I cut my hair something like every 6 months  just because I'm lazy and generally don't really care much for it. I try to make the most out of whatever amount of hair I have at the moment.

With that said, I do get a strange but MASSIVE confidence boost when I cut my hair short . I like the look of long hair, but I hate how it feels.

I'm also not a fan of "being" metal. It's not that I'm not a fan, actually, it's just that I'm not even sure what that means anymore. I thought it was a type of music that I enjoyed.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 23, 2012)

"it is normal for members to seek commonality with each other."

That's fine in terms of music, attitudes and integrity but when it comes to wearing a 'uniform' of sorts it's still conformity. It's not much different from rappers with their jeans below their knees or even businessmen in suits and ties. 

Or is it conformity to not conform  We could really go into this and I'd like to but really, it's a music forum and certain things get misunderstood or lost over the internet so I'll just leave it


----------



## avenger (Apr 24, 2012)

I smell the deeming of falseness approaching.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont know what most bands I listen to look like. So I don't care what your hair looks like as long as you bring it...


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Apr 24, 2012)

avenger said:


> I smell the deeming of falseness approaching.



It's called untrve!!!!!111!!!!1!!!!1


----------



## ilyti (Apr 24, 2012)

I had really long hair for most of my life. Started growing it when I was about 10, and it just felt natural to me. Then I got it cut a few years ago, and now it's "more respectable" I guess. Of course that means I can no longer play guitar. Just like JP when recording SDOIT! 



Skip to 2:00


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to have hair down to my nipples, then I woke up one day and realized how damn aggravating it was to have have all that hair in my face/eyes, especially when sweating or driving. It was also a bitch to have to buy so much conditioner just to avoid having shitlocks. 

I wore my hair in a ponytail to keep it out of my face, but I increasingly felt like that defeated the purpose of having long hair. I realized there was no point for me in having long hair if I never wanted to wear it down. 

I opted for the low maintenance route of short hair. 

There were no thoughts of me becoming less metal as I got my hair cut. 
I also did not leave after I got my hair cut and start hating metal.


----------



## traditional (Apr 25, 2012)

I grew my hair for 6 years and played in a death metal band, before realising that the only time I took my hair out was when I was playing shows. I hated having it out, so I had my girlfriend (who's a hairdresser) cut it for me at 1am on a Monday night. Spur of the moment decision and I haven't missed my hair a day since. I don't feel any less metal, particularly when I'm wearing a Nile, Faceless or any other metal band's merchandise.


----------

